
What kind of PR do you need to get onto CNN? - rms
http://www.cnn.com/2007/TECH/space/04/28/scott.launch.ap/index.html
======
rms
You could call it a human interest story until you get to the last two
paragraphs. \-- Jeff Bezos, founder of Amazon.com, is said to be developing a
spaceport north of Van Horn, Texas. Bezos' Blue Origin is working to develop
manned spaceflight for space tourists.

British billionaire Richard Branson also has announced plans to launch a space
tourism company, which is expected to have its headquarters at the New Mexico
spaceport.

